

Show HN: I made a website of LSAT explanations - graeme

My niche is LSAT prep. I write books of explanations to LSAT practice tests.<p>It&#x27;s a pretty big industry, as people will pay a lot to improve their odds of law school admissions.<p>I realized that, with my books, I have ~400,000 words of quality content that people search for. Lots of long tail searches for individual LSAT questions.<p>So I made a site of free explanations for the most recent LSAT:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lsathacks.com&#x2F;<p>Took about a week to write them and put them up. If it goes well, I&#x27;ll release my other explanations.<p>Hope to make this a hub for LSAT study. If it&#x27;s well received, I&#x27;ll have no trouble creating paid products to sell to my readers.<p>Also hope to use this as a project to finally improve my html&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;programming knowledge.<p>What do you guys think of the overall look, useability, and site structure? Would love to hear feedback.
======
MWil
Looks really great. I'm sure it will help plenty of people.

~~~
graeme
Thanks! Any thing in particular you like, or that you would change?

~~~
MWil
I'm already out of law school so unless you have a time machine, it's not
something I will probably get into great depth with myself but I'm always glad
to see more stuff like it pop up.

~~~
graeme
Yeah, I just meant in general terms, how you think users will like it,
navigate it, etc.

------
somid3
graeme21, love the idea.

could you get in touch with me? somid3@gmail.com would love to chat with you
more

~~~
graeme
Sure, sent you an email.

